# 4 Stunden MTB Rennen 2009 in Deisenhausen



## berni1812 (10. Januar 2009)

Wir veranstalten dieses Jahr wieder unser 4 Stunden MTB Hobbyrennen.

Termin 27. September 2009

Wir haben 4er und 2er Teams in den jeweiligen Wertungsklassen Damen, Herren und Mixed, außerdem werden Einzelstarter gewertet.

Das Rennen findet auf einem CC Kurs statt, Länge ca. 5km bei 80hm Höhendifferenz.

Im Rahmenprogramm gibts ebenfalls ein Kid´s Race für den Nachwuchs.

Genaue Ausschreibung wird demnächst unter www.bikegruppe.de zu sehen sein.

Würden uns freuen, wenn wir ein Paar von euch bei uns begrüßen dürfen.


----------



## berni1812 (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hier findet ihr die Ausschreibung für dieses Jahr, hoffe ein Paar von euch kommen bei uns vorbei.

Viele Grüße aus Deisenhausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaRa (20. September 2009)

also ich bin am Start;-)


----------



## Tobi-161 (28. September 2009)

War super, ihr habt euch nochmal richtig gesteigert! Die neue Strecke hat noch mehr Spass gemacht und das Wetter wurde auch super 

Es gab soviele Fotografen, wirds irgendwo Bilder geben?


----------



## pug304 (28. September 2009)

jau Jungs, das habt ihr super gemacht! Schöne Veranstaltung!

dann bis in zwei Jahren?


----------



## berni1812 (28. September 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

erstmal vielen Dank für euere Teilnahme und den tollen Rennverlauf. 

Außerdem möchte ich mich im Namen der gesamten Bikegruppe Deisenhausen für die Komplimente und das Lob für unsere Veranstaltung bedanken. Es ist schön zu sehen, dass sich die Anstrengungen der letzten Wochen gelohnt haben. Ich kann euch sagen, ich bin heut wahrscheinlich kaputter wie die Fahrer, die gestern 4 Stunden gefahren sind.

Wir sind gerade noch am Bilder sammeln von den Fotografen die auf der Strecke fotografiert haben, im Laufe der Woche werden wir dann ein Fotoalbum auf unsere Homepage einstellen. Sollte einer von euch eine Komplette CD möchten, könnt ihr euch gerne per Mail melden, dann werde ich euch eine CD zuschicken.

Außerdem wird es einen mehr oder weniger Professionellen DVD vom Rennen geben, sollten den einer möchten (Gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag   ) kann dieser auch gerne zugeschickt werden.

Dann bis spätestens in 2 Jahren.


----------



## Tobi-161 (30. September 2009)

melde Interesse an! Mail ist unterwegs


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. Oktober 2009)

gibts noch weitere Bilder? Waren doch so viele Fotografen


----------



## berni1812 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

der DVD vom Rennen ist fertig geschnitten.

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.

Die Film DVD vom Rennen und eine Bilder CD kÃ¶nnen gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag von 10â¬ plus Versand bei uns bestellt werden.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe aus Deisenhausen


----------



## Schmittler (31. Oktober 2009)

würde ich ja sehr gerne machen, aber irgendwie ist eure seite 90 % der zeit offline.  an wen muss ich da was schicken?


----------



## berni1812 (31. Oktober 2009)

Wie? unsere Seite ist 90% der Zeit Offline???? Das höre ich zum ersten mal, dass unsere Seite nicht online ist..... kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen....

Du kannst mir direkt über [email protected] schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmittler (31. Oktober 2009)

keine ahnung was da los ist. aber regelmäßig kann ich nicht auf die seite zugreifen...ich schicke auf jeden fall mal eine mail wegen der bilder und der dvd!


----------



## Tobi-161 (31. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte mit der Seite noch nie Probleme...

Mail ist raus


----------



## berni1812 (15. Januar 2011)

Seit gestern ist es amtlich, Termin für 2011 steht.

Rennen findet dieses Jahr am 09.10.2011 in gleicher Form wie vor 2 Jahren statt.

Genauere Ausschreibung folgt demnächst auf www.bikegruppe.de

Würden uns freuen, wenn wieder einige von euch am Start sind.


----------



## Schmittler (15. Januar 2011)

Titelverteidigung ist angesagt!


----------



## Tobi-161 (15. Januar 2011)

gut das der Termin später ist, das könnte auch bei mir klappen 


@Schmittler: Verdammt! Nicht so laut, wer weiß wenn das alles anlockt


----------



## pug304 (15. Januar 2011)

Schmittler schrieb:


> Titelverteidigung ist angesagt!



genau! jetzt hoffe ich, dass meine Freunde aus Ettlingen ihren Termin auf den den 8.10 legen 





grüsse von der 4er Siegern aus dem benachbarten Balmertshofen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (15. Januar 2011)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> gut das der Termin später ist, das könnte auch bei mir klappen
> 
> 
> @Schmittler: Verdammt! Nicht so laut, wer weiß wenn das alles anlockt



klappern gehört zum Handwerk. Trainier einfach mal mehr  duck-und-weg


----------



## Tobi-161 (16. Januar 2011)

pug304 schrieb:


> ...Trainier einfach mal mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ja genau, damit Du das Rennen wieder erzählen kannst: "Locker bleiben Jungs, wir haben eh ne Runde Vorsprung!"  


Bleibt die Strecke wie 2009 oder wird die wieder verändert?


----------



## berni1812 (17. Januar 2011)

Strecke bleibt wie 2009

Vielleicht fällt mir noch die ein oder andere Gemeinheit im Wald ein


----------



## Tobi-161 (17. Januar 2011)

oh ja, ich bin dafür


----------



## pug304 (17. Januar 2011)

genau! Herausforderungen müssen her


----------



## rboncube (17. Januar 2011)

pug304 schrieb:


> genau! Herausforderungen müssen her



Solo fahren

Gruß Rene´


----------



## HaRa (18. Januar 2011)

natürlich nur solo.....wie 2009


----------



## pug304 (18. Januar 2011)

rboncube schrieb:


> Solo fahren
> 
> Gruß Rene´



von Stress hat keiner geredet


----------



## berni1812 (21. Februar 2011)

Aktuelle Infos zum Rennen nun auch auf Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=156574524393795


----------



## berni1812 (2. Juni 2011)

Vollständige Ausschreibung inkl. der Anmeldeunterlagen sind online...

www.bikegruppe.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (2. Juni 2011)




----------



## Tobi-161 (2. Juni 2011)

perfekt! Das Rennen wird 5 Wochen Entzug beenden


----------



## trhaflhow (21. August 2011)

Als 2er mixt gemeldet


----------



## berni1812 (2. September 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

Aufgrund der sehr großen Nachfrage, haben wir das Teilnehmer Limit von 25 Mannschaften fast erreicht. Daher, wer noch starten will - sollte schnell sein.

Grüße aus Deisenhausen


----------



## trhaflhow (3. September 2011)

berni1812 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> Aufgrund der sehr großen Nachfrage, haben wir das Teilnehmer Limit von 25 Mannschaften fast erreicht. Daher, wer noch starten will - sollte schnell sein.
> 
> Grüße aus Deisenhausen


 Und was is mit den Mädels ??


----------



## Schmittler (4. September 2011)

Wo sehe ich denn den aktuellen Anmeldestand?


----------



## pug304 (7. September 2011)

Titelverteidiger hat doch bestimmt einen reservierten Platz


----------



## berni1812 (1. März 2013)

Termin für 2013 ist der 6.10.

Infos unter:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikegruppe-Deisenhausen/149960715039653#!/events/166387266844135/

oder

www.bikegruppe.de


----------



## CHA23 (25. August 2013)

Wären gerne dabei.
Gibt's irgendwo auch eine Streckenkarte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berni1812 (29. September 2013)

Streckenkarte ist auf www.bikegruppe.de zu sehen...

Strecke ist auch bereits ausgeschildert für Testfahrten


----------

